# Free's a pretty good price -



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anybody feeling lucky?  

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/3617856691.html


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dang Dean....you aint heading over there?
I don't see all 25 in that picture, wonder what is off picture?

Even if there is only a few worth getting and donating the rest to the Goodwill, how can one go wrong with free bikes.
Wet and Dirty....my kind of pick:eek:


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope, nothin' in there for me - if it was a little closer I'd check it out.


----------



## jkent (Feb 15, 2013)

Wish I was in Boston! People don't give stuff like that away down here in the south.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2013)

*I'm on it,*

probably a little late, but I've contacted him and told them I will leave immediately trailer in tow...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> probably a little late, but I've contacted him and told them I will leave immediately trailer in tow...




Good luck..... probably had sewer backup...? yuck.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2013)

I was thinking it was an unhappy marriage situation, I'm pretty sure my wife would never post an ad like this, pretty sure... no reply yet and I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Good luck..... probably had sewer backup...? yuck.....




Yikes, didn't think of that -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I was thinking it was an unhappy marriage situation, I'm pretty sure my wife would never post an ad like this, pretty sure... no reply yet and I'm not going to hold my breath.




Good luck, Chris - hope it works out.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Dang Dean....you aint heading over there?
> I don't see all 25 in that picture, wonder what is off picture?
> 
> Even if there is only a few worth getting and donating the rest to the Goodwill, how can one go wrong with free bikes.
> Wet and Dirty....my kind of pick:eek:




I'm counting at least 21....


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> probably a little late, but I've contacted him and told them I will leave immediately trailer in tow...




He hasn't responded to any of the people that I know contacted him. It just so happens that I have my trailer hooked up to but I don't expect to hear back.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2013)

And I think I'm seeing the elgin chain guard I'm looking for behind the front wheel of that blue ladies Schwinn on the left side.  It's so frustrating that I was probably too late on this pile!


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 15, 2013)

I sent a reply last night ... No responce from them at all  ..:
They likely got a bunch of replys ..


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2013)

Its just cruel leaving the ad up like that, I even told them I would pay a minimum of $200 for the pile and possibly more.


----------



## jkent (Feb 15, 2013)

Usually what happens when people start getting alot of action on an add like that and people start offering money, the owners get greedy and hold out just to see what they can get in the long run. It's all about the benjamins baby$$$$$$


----------

